# Strangest Things you have heard a teacher say?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

i had one teacher say good dog so a pupil in my class in Year 5.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

One time my teacher made a pass at me it was a awkward experience!


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I had nuns who were obsessive and cruel. Lay teachers usually didn't have quirks like that and I did much better under them. I never had a lay teacher show the same kind of obsessive cruelty until trade school I attended at age 45. The teacher singled out this one 20 year old boy and began to waste class time every day acting on his disdain and apparent hatred for this youngster. The teacher would up not finishing the semester and nothing was said as to whether he was dismissed or what. But I think it became an issue that he was not mentally well. In college I encountered a couple of professors who were borderline unfit to handle their responsibilities because of their obsessiveness and grudge-carrying.


----------



## hibichi (Feb 5, 2016)

One of my classmates in year 8 was acting really rude to the teacher, constantly rolling her eyes and sighing loudly, etc.

My social studies teacher stopped the lesson halfway catching the girl rolling her eyes at her and said, "Keep doing that, maybe you'll find a brain back there." 

ALL OF THE CLASS LOST IT.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My ex-wife was a hs English teacher. As in, used to be. Because I caught her having affairs with ex-students of hers, who were still minors and still going to the hs she taught at.


So, I guess the most awkward thing I ever heard a teacher say is "**** you" when I gave her copies of all the evidence I found of her cheating. And then I got a really angry email from her after I went to the president of the school board with all of it, after she was fired, lmao.


She is just...not the kind of woman you want teaching your kids (or teaching you). Trust me.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

A teacher told me I had too much imagination and called my parents in to a meeting after writing an essay where a school bully that became a murderer and a young brave girl stopping him from murdering her friends parents...
And another meeting after I wrote about a flying dog. Lesson learned.
People always find this weird.

One teacher repeatedly called my brother a stupid idiot. He has dyslexia.
She later had him tested for mental retardation, because she didn't "buy" the dyslexia thing.

Then we have my ex.. he's a college math teacher. but most of the strange **** he said was at home so, probably doesn't count :b

Edit:
I just remembered our human biology teacher. She was a really unique tiny woman.
"Today I've brought something special" Barely containing her excitement she ruffled trough her bag "AHA! Look at THIS" the normally extremely mild-mannered lady yelled as she pull out a moose kidney.

Another time, seeing as I spend the intervalls inside the hallways, she was preparing for class. She spotted me and said super exitedly with a smile from ear to ear; "I have lungs!"
She opened the classroom door, went back to her car and and she came back holding one lung as big as her torso the way a child holds a pet (hugging it). "Moose lungs hihi". And then she comes with the second one. Big smile across her face.
She was adorable .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> One time my teacher made a pass at me it was a awkward experience!


I'm guessing the rest of the semester was super awkward? :sus


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

In elementary school a teacher got very upset that I was writing my 4's with a closed top instead of an open top. She said that's not right. I asked why. She just said that's not how to write 4's. Then I pointed at the clock, which had a 4 with a closed top. She just said don't write 4's like that anymore. She sounded very irritated by the whole thing.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

In high school, one of my teachers told the class that she had tried to kill her husband by sneaking hairs into his food over several months.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

"I'm going to ram this pencil where Mr Morrison knows about"


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

In fourth grade, my teacher told us that at the end of the year he would tell us what was really thought of us. A kid brought doughnuts in and as I went up to get a second one, he said to come on up because "you're looking kinda thin." 

Last year, my AP Language teacher was trying to describe how some celebrity was a loner as a kid. He then told the girl, "So basically like Symphony. Not that I'm trying to call you a loner, but you keep to yourself and don't talk much." I just said alright because I knew what he meant and there was no use in trying to clean it up.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

losthismarbles said:


> In elementary school a teacher got very upset that I was writing my 4's with a closed top instead of an open top. She said that's not right. I asked why. She just said that's not how to write 4's. Then I pointed at the clock, which had a 4 with a closed top. She just said don't write 4's like that anymore. She sounded very irritated by the whole thing.


:lol at that point if you're a teacher you have to let go of the control card and say, "You know what, you got me."


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm guessing the rest of the semester was super awkward? :sus


You have no idea, but likely I think he was scared I was going to say something that he gave me an A in the class.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> You have no idea, but likely I think he was scared I was going to say something that he gave me an A in the class.


He should of been scared. He had better give you an A, that is the least he could of done. You pretty much had him by the balls. He was probably married as well.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

losthismarbles said:


> In elementary school a teacher got very upset that I was writing my 4's with a closed top instead of an open top. She said that's not right. I asked why. She just said that's not how to write 4's. Then I pointed at the clock, which had a 4 with a closed top. She just said don't write 4's like that anymore. She sounded very irritated by the whole thing.


That's actually how you are supposed to write them. 4 = 4, 90 degrees corners.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I had a lot of stubborn teachers along the examples above, ones that were closed minded and brought their own personal issues to the classroom.

I guess the weirdest one was my middle school history teacher. He was one of those legit tin foil conspiracy nuts. He warned us of the danger of the Nobel prize group because apparently they take the new members at gun point and make them provide DNA samples. Sometimes instead of doing a class lesson he'd take two random words and spent the entire time explaining the difference between them, like 'apple' and 'affected'. He also talked about being the only teacher that was allowed to ride a horse through campus...?


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> He should of been scared. He had better give you an A, that is the least he could of done. You pretty much had him by the balls. He was probably married as well.


Yea he was married with kids. He was a big creep!


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

McFly said:


> I guess the weirdest one was my middle school history teacher. He was one of those legit tin foil conspiracy nuts. He warned us of the danger of the Nobel prize group because apparently they take the new members at gun point and make them provide DNA samples. Sometimes instead of doing a class lesson he'd take two random words and spent the entire time explaining the difference between them, like 'apple' and 'affected'. He also talked about being the only teacher that was allowed to ride a horse through campus...?


tf, lol
Was he on drugs?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Skeletra said:


> tf, lol
> Was he on drugs?


He talked about doing drugs in the 60's. Also he had a pony tail and wore baseball caps and denim shirts, those types are usually out of touch with reality. He had a stoke in the middle of the year and retired. That might have been related to his behavior.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

"PEMDAS? More like dumbass!"


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> One time my teacher made a pass at me it was a awkward experience!


That's really creepy. How old were you? And if you mind me asking, did he ask you out or just flirt with you, how direct was he? I had a teacher who liked to flirt with the cuter girls in class, I thought it was weird and very unprofessional. You gave me an idea for a thread!


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Tomcat123 said:


> That's really creepy. How old were you? And if you mind me asking, did he ask you out or just flirt with you, how direct was he? I had a teacher who liked to flirt with the cuter girls in class, I thought it was weird and very unprofessional. You gave me an idea for a thread!


I, was 16 at the time that happened. To be honest he was pretty direct i rather not explain here lol


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> I, was 16 at the time that happened. To be honest he was pretty direct i rather not explain here lol


Well I am sorry to hear that happened to you, you can PM about it if you want, I hope he is no longer there at least, so other people don't have to experience something like that.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

My freshman semester of college, the first thing the professor of my American history class said was, "We're going to skip the chapters on the Native Americans since they're not really a significant part of American history." :um He then informed us that he didn't like grading papers so we would be grading each other's work all semester and that if anyone got straight A's he'd know we were cheating because his class was going to be really hard. We all kept waiting for him to say he'd been joking the whole time, but nope, he was serious.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

My freshman english teacher was a creepy creepy man he had pictures of girls in his room and he would walk outside his door during passing period with a camera and take pictures of senior girls. Later in the semester he said he liked going to a strip club for the "good food" YEAH SURE. He often used one of those little squeeze handle things for your wrists and stuff and he had a playboy keychain... HOW HE WAS HIRED, I have NO CLUE.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Lots of pontificating. High school English teacher who used to carry on conversations and arguments with herself while at her desk. Women professor who liked to wear see-through clothing when the light hit her right. One professor telling me about how great an *** some girl had. Various rumors and consequences of sexcapades. One that would go on crusades about the evils of big business and government. Most professors couldn't survive long in the real world, but still think highly of themselves.


----------

